# Disney Contemporary Timeshares



## WeLv2Ski (Jan 28, 2008)

Forgive me if this has been covered...I did try a search but did not find any direct threads.

I just returned from a 4 day Disney trip.  We stayed on property for the first time in several years.  Wow!  I forgot how wonderful that can be!  Anyway, I had heard a rumor that DVC was building at the Contemporary.  During our stay there was PLENTY of construction going on.  When I approached a sales rep, I was given a very noncommittal response. (He basically said they were not allowed to discuss it)  However, he did tell me that if we were interested in the Contemporary, it would be a good idea to purchase a TS in Disney now-because current DVC owners would be getting first dibs.  (Sales pitch at its finest????) Thoughts, comments? Has anyone heard anything similar?

I loved staying on property and this would be a huge temptation for me.
TIA!
Erica


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 28, 2008)

The CRV is the worst kept Disney secret out there. However, they probably won't be selling anytime in the next 12-18 months as AKV is actively selling.

I would suggest a small 50 point contract and then you will get on the first dibs list when CRV is finally announced.

There will be HUGE demand for this property.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 28, 2008)

There has been an ongoing discussion about this on the DISboards for quite some time now. Disney is being mysteriously quiet about what exactly that huge thing they're building is. But there seem to be some legal documents that were filed that link it to DVC. 

There are a bunch of people on the DISboards who are holding off on purchasing add-on contracts on the chance that this will be a DVC resort. With 2 Orlando WDW resorts in full sales mode, Disney may be afraid that too many people will hold off on buying now if they know this is coming. Or maybe it's going to be a new wing of the Contemporary hotel. Who knows?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 28, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> AKV is actively selling.



I have a question about AKV. It is my understanding that they converted a number of the upper floors of AKL to TS villas. Is this correct? If so was the AKL resort not rented to capacity a lot of the time? I find it hard to beleive they would give up the stream of income from hotel rooms in favor of the TS villas and would just build the villas adjecent to the lodge?


----------



## capjak (Jan 28, 2008)

WeLv2Ski said:


> Forgive me if this has been covered...I did try a search but did not find any direct threads.
> 
> However, he did tell me that if we were interested in the Contemporary, it would be a good idea to purchase a TS in Disney now-because current DVC owners would be getting first dibs.  (Sales pitch at its finest????) Thoughts, comments? Has anyone heard anything similar?
> 
> ...




Actually DVC owners will get first dibs, but no hurry to purchase (other than the current incentives of course through Disney).  You can always go resale and buy a small contract first.  Not sure why the Contemporary is such a popular resort...I mean come on you have a train that runs right through it????  But seriously the only park close is Magic Kingdom (my least favorite).


----------



## Janette (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, some of the AKV are converted from the hotel and there is a new area to be built also. You can get a layout from Disney. We bought 150 points resale at OKW since they are the oldest and have fewer years left on the contract. Owners are now being given the opportunity to purchase 15 more years there at a good point rate but we had rather add on points than add the years. We had no trouble in booking a studio at Beach Club in March when my daughter's family will be there. We also have an exchange into Saratoga Springs the week before so we can do Grandma and Grandpa things before devoting our time to the grandkids.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 29, 2008)

capjak said:


> Actually DVC owners will get first dibs, but no hurry to purchase (other than the current incentives of course through Disney).  You can always go resale and buy a small contract first.  Not sure why the Contemporary is such a popular resort...I mean come on you have a train that runs right through it????  But seriously the only park close is Magic Kingdom (my least favorite).


Not sure what you mean by the resale thing, but, whatever..

I don't have a burning desire to stay at the Contemporary either, but the monorail is a plus no matter how you slice it.
That monorail stops at the ticket & transportation center, where you can catch another train to Epcot. From there, Disney Hollywood Studios is a short boat ride away.
It's like having a monorail to two parks.

Bottom line is we are getting ahead of ourselves here. There has been no announcement about the construction at the Contemporary being DVC. We can speculate, but that's all it is.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 29, 2008)

Over at the Disboards, there has been plenty of documentation of the often unconfirmed Contemporary Resort Villas. The Orlando Sentinal just had a big article about the construction at the contemporary.

It coming, give it about 18 months.


----------



## TravelingT (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't think I would worry about missing out on being able to purchase an interest in the Comtemporary when and if it ever becomes available.  There will be huge demand, but, there will also be MANY, MANY points to sell.  The plans that were posted on the DIS portrayed a 15 story building shaped like a C,  Maybe they should build another resort on the other side of the main building shaped like an M, then it would spell MIC.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 29, 2008)

There is also speculation it may be a split use building; part DVC, and part regular resort.

The timing is what I don't understand. 
Saratoga still selling, the new building at Animal Kingdom Villas (Kidani Village) will be opening in 2009, The Grand Californian Villas will be going on sale, and the Hawaii resort breaking ground.
In the middle of it all they will announce a Contemporary DVC??

I'm not a marketing guy, nor a business guy, but it seems like a stretch to me. Time will tell.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 29, 2008)

Carl D said:


> Not sure what you mean by the resale thing, but, whatever..



I think the idea is that, if you buy your first contract from Disney, you have to buy a minimum of 160 points. You can buy contracts as small as 25 points on the resale market. These give you the same perks as any DVC owner and allows you to purchase smaller "add-on" contracts directly from Disney.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 29, 2008)

Carl D said:


> The timing is what I don't understand.
> Saratoga still selling, the new building at Animal Kingdom Villas (Kidani Village) will be opening in 2009, The Grand Californian Villas will be going on sale, and the Hawaii resort breaking ground.
> In the middle of it all they will announce a Contemporary DVC??



Saratoga is about to be technically sold out this quarter. The first section Jambo House will also sellout sometime about late summer/fall. Kidani Village will be open by end of 2008 Jeanuary 2009. The Grand California Villas will only have 50 units and will quickly sellout. Hawaii is scheduled to be completed in 2011, but has not even submitted plans for construction. CRV is not suppose to completed until fall of 2009.


----------



## WeLv2Ski (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow.  Thank you for all the information and responses.  I'm more confused than ever!  So...in your opinion, would this be an ideal time to purchase DVC points or take a wait a see what happens attitude?  We're in no rush- but have been seriously talking about this for over a year now.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 29, 2008)

WeLv2Ski said:


> Wow.  Thank you for all the information and responses.  I'm more confused than ever!  So...in your opinion, would this be an ideal time to purchase DVC points or take a wait a see what happens attitude?  We're in no rush- but have been seriously talking about this for over a year now.



Take your time and buy when and if you are ready. If CRV is a reality, you probably won't see sales start until spring/summer of 2009. Hawaii not until 2011. Grand California Villas probably in about Jan-April 2009.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 29, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Saratoga is about to be technically sold out this quarter. The first section Jambo House will also sellout sometime about late summer/fall. Kidani Village will be open by end of 2008 Jeanuary 2009. The Grand California Villas will only have 50 units and will quickly sellout. Hawaii is scheduled to be completed in 2011, but has not even submitted plans for construction. CRV is not suppose to completed until fall of 2009.


Not doubting you, but a little different spin....

- Saratoga, like all the other DVC resorts, will still be for sale long after it's technically sold out.

- Kidani Village will be much larger than Jambo House, so AKV will have a long way to go before sell out.

- According to my guide, the Grand Californian may not sell nearly as fast as we might think.

- Don't really know when sales in Hawaii will start.

- If CRV is completed in 2009, wouldn't pre sales start before that date? It would be a huge expense to have all those villas sitting there empty without Members paying for the upkeep.

I really don't know what is going to happen, I'm just trying to look at it from all angles.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not convinced it's definitely happening either. It will be interesting to see how this plays out. It seems they have everyone's attention with this one.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 29, 2008)

> - Saratoga, like all the other DVC resorts, will still be for sale long after it's technically sold out.


True, you can buy any of the existing DVC's thru Disney. 



> - Kidani Village will be much larger than Jambo House, so AKV will have a long way to go before sell out.


Yes Kidani Village is larger, but at the pace of sales at AKV, it will only have 2.5 years of inventory. 



> - According to my guide, the Grand Californian may not sell nearly as fast as we might think.


And mine talks about it selling out well under a year, maybe 9 months.



> - Don't really know when sales in Hawaii will start.


Probably early 2011, if they stick to the announced time table.



> - If CRV is completed in 2009, wouldn't pre sales start before that date? It would be a huge expense to have all those villas sitting there empty without Members paying for the upkeep.


Sales won't start until about 6 to 9 months prior to opening of the resort. Sales will be brisk for a monorail DVC resort.



> I really don't know what is going to happen, I'm just trying to look at it from all angles.


I actually will agree that no one really knows what will happen, until it happens. Eagle Pines and Newport anyone?


----------



## Janette (Jan 30, 2008)

Go to www.mouseowners.com and you can find the answer to any questions you may have.


----------

